# تكلفة الوحدات او الاجهزه في وحدة التقطير الجوي في مصفاة البترول



## khalid elnaji (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اعزائي واخواني دوما اطلب منكم مدي بمعلومات عن تكلفة الوحدات او الاجهزه في وحدة التقطير الجوي في مصفاة البترول


----------



## alhleem (9 نوفمبر 2010)

fdf


----------

